# TiVo Plex Channel - Season and Episode Info?



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I decided to play around and see if I can update the TiVo Plex Channel. 

The Channel basically pulls the content using the standard xml extract and serves it to Plex using the standard solutions.

Plex is unable to provide art work because the Season and Episode numbers are not part of the basic source metadata. I know this wheel has been solved several times - can anyone point me to a solution I can look at?

I have a "TheTVDB" API key and was playing with a project several years ago but now I can't get any of the TiVo metadata ID's to match. I am not sure if this is because of Rovi or if you guys are using a different trick.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's probably the Rovi data. I'm pretty sure all the IDs changed with the switchover and TiVo manually created some sort of map so the software could transition (mostly) gracefully.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is KMTTG still able to create the output file with episode and season information? I thought VideoReDo was able to do it as well...

I will have to try KMTTG this weekend - if it still works maybe I can dig through the code and find the connection.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We don't create any data. We use a simple byte copy to move the header from the source to the output. I do have code to flip a few bits if you change the container type, codec or resolution, but that's it. We're not even allowed to decrypt the metadata as that would violate the DMCA. Only reason we can do the video is because TiVo supplies a decryting DirectShow filter with TiVo Desktop.


----------

